# My Otto, doing Otto things! (Video)



## chvvkumar (May 5, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vloZ2Y5QAcQ

Shot with my Canon 60D and Canon 15-85mm


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Man I cant decide upon ottos or Corys...


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Lovely. I wish my 20D did video.

BTW, how do you like that lens? I've been doing some sports shooting at cyclocross and cross-country running races in the past year, but my 3rd party zoom was too slow. I've gone to using my 100mm prime, as it's fast, but sometimes I have to stand back so far that people walk in front of me while I'm shooting. My 50mm prime is too short. I picked up a G16 for the video and zoom capabilities...but the recording lag is ridiculously slow when shooting RAW -- even with the fastest card I can find. Bummer. Had I known that I would have put that $$ into a new lens for my old DSLR.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

ooosparkeyooo said:


> Man I cant decide upon ottos or Corys...


Get them both they are both great fish. I have both in my 80Gal


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

I might just do that then


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Man, i've been wanting ottos for a while now. Now i want them more lol


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

Otos and cories are naturally friends I think. lol My Otos like to school with the cories for a few seconds at a time. They just kinda join the school and wiggle around like a cory for about 10 seconds and then decide to leave. 
I love 'em.


----------



## James` (Oct 11, 2014)

You should consider adding more Ottos. They are schooling you know? They will be happiest with at least a team of 6 or more. I house 11 in my 60g


----------



## Squrl888 (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree that Otos like their own company.
Your Oto is a hard worker, chvvkumar


----------



## chvvkumar (May 5, 2012)

Zoomy said:


> Lovely. I wish my 20D did video.
> 
> BTW, how do you like that lens? I've been doing some sports shooting at cyclocross and cross-country running races in the past year, but my 3rd party zoom was too slow. I've gone to using my 100mm prime, as it's fast, but sometimes I have to stand back so far that people walk in front of me while I'm shooting. My 50mm prime is too short. I picked up a G16 for the video and zoom capabilities...but the recording lag is ridiculously slow when shooting RAW -- even with the fastest card I can find. Bummer. Had I known that I would have put that $$ into a new lens for my old DSLR.


Sorry, I just noticed the thread has replies. May be it's too late for you now but anyway, I have the 60d with the 15-85 and a100mm macro L. I love both the lenses. The zoom is an excellent all around lens and it is compensated by the macro for telephoto and macro stuff!

15-85mm gives you an extremely usable range and the 3mm difference between the 15-85 and the 17-85 is pretty noticeable when shooting at the wide end. I was probably about a for from the tank and still could get most of it in the frame.


----------

